# The good, the bad, and the stupid.



## palleomortis (May 24, 2005)

Ok, I started a sesion with a few friends who were wanting to get in on D&D and learn how to play. There are aboute 10 of us, and half of us have a brother in the groupe, so there were bound to be some problems. We just had our own inter-groupe fight. Here is how it went.

We started them all in a towne, and of course, it being night, they started looking for a place to stay. After a while, they took the hint that there were no places to stay, and they tried to get a room at  a castle, in exchange for working for them. The kings counsoler, however, did not agree. The first thing he did upon meeting them, was put four guards on them to arrest them.

Our players, having thought it would be as easy as "kill this, go here" started to draw their weapons. They managed to take out all of the guards in the room, but cuased quite the racket, and then were forced to run for it. Baracading themselves in a room they came upon a sectret passage, and fallowed it into the dungeon of the castle. After killing off the guards, they searched the cells, and found, believe it or not, The REAL king, prince, and queen. The man on the throne was apperently a fake, and needed dealing with. The party, of course, was sent off on the job. Just then, one of our PC's decides that he wants to fire an arrow at one of the members of his own party. Seeing this, the whole party turned on him, and managed to knock him out fast enoughe (nine to one stupid, go figure.).

Leaving him knocked out with the king healing them, the party leaves for the upper floors. Having just started off, the stupid member returns, carrying a bloody crossbow (that he forgot to put away) loaded with an arrow (wich to him is, I guess, NOT suspicouse at all.). The party, thinking the worst. Takes action. 

With increadible speed, the gnome of the party runs behind the unaware fighter, and gets on all fours behind the knees of the member. Then the other begin. With a "Hidiouse blow" to the chest, fallowed by a cross bow bolt to the chest, fallowed by a critically by a fighter weilding a greatsword, and finished by another hidiouse blow to the chest, the member was luched, off his feet thanx to the brave little gnome, and into the wall. Leaving a sizeable dent in the stones. And thus was the demise of the worlds stupidest player.


----------



## shilsen (May 25, 2005)

Did the player explain why his PC attacked the party?


----------

